# NPP/TPP cycle dosage



## powermaster (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been reading about cycles containing NPP and TPP and there suggested dosage. Some say MWF and otheres say EOD. Run TPP higher than NPP. So just how much we talking about here. I see most are 100mg/ML so based on this what would be a starting place and then there is the size syringe which i have the 3cc.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 12, 2012)

HUH??? Im not sure what you're trying to ask brother. Most like to keep the TPP 200mgs above the NPP. Somethin like 4-500npp and 6-700tpp. Your syringe is 3cc or 3ml same thing. It will hold 3ml of product. Hope that helped ya some.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 12, 2012)

Theres been many solid quality threads about this cycle here as of late as it seems to me, at least, that lots of bros are running it right now, including myself.  So should check those out if you havent already as they contains lots of good advice re dosages, sides management and duration.  Personally Im running 1.5 cc TPP and 1 cc Npp EOD (totals 525 mg TPP/350 mg NPP) in week 1 for 14 weeks (maybe extend) .  Will adjust dosage as necessary, but from others experiences thats a solid beginning dose and can grow on that dose all the way through.  

Make sure you have youre AI and caber on hand for the npp. Cabers dose is .5 mg 2x/week.  

At the above mentioned dose a 3cc syringe is fine and has room for more if you should choose to up the doses.


----------



## powermaster (Nov 12, 2012)

OK I have 100mg/ML jugs of npp and tpp. Is this pined eod  or mwf  ?  So let's say I do  600 tpp  and 400 npp  would that be split mwf or eod? If it mfw a 3 cc syringe would not work. Dont know if that make any since or not. Lol


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mwf is fine. Not sure how people pin those amounts but yeah it will take two pins to push that dosage in a 3ml syringe. 

You might have to start pinning areas your not use to hitting.


----------



## powermaster (Nov 13, 2012)

So when pinning  EOD that means more cc in the syringe so should i take longer to inject it in?

Or if i do the MWF then it should pinn about the same as the test.

Now next question. Has anyone ever switch over in middle of cycle from test E to NPP/TPP?
Just asking cause this has crossed my mind as i am in the middle of Test E cycle
Thanks for all the replies, this helped me a lot


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 13, 2012)

EOD vs MWF has nothing to do with how much is in the barrel.   EOD pinning gets you one extra pin over a 2 week period and arguably more stable blood levels.  So actually would be less in the syringe barrel if you pinned EOD.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 13, 2012)

If you're in the middle of a cycle stick with that cycle and learn from it


----------



## powermaster (Nov 13, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> EOD vs MWF has nothing to do with how much is in the barrel.   EOD pinning gets you one extra pin over a 2 week period and arguably more stable blood levels.  So actually would be less in the syringe barrel if you pinned EOD.


Thats where i was getting confused. Because when i see something like 300NPP/500TPP i am thinking thats in a week so i try to calculate the mg  out per pinn on MWF. Just wasnt comeing out right.


----------



## powermaster (Nov 13, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> If you're in the middle of a cycle stick with that cycle and learn from it



I was kinda leaning that way. So guess i will stick with it. Then maybe cruise and hit next cycle first of the year. Hows that sound or do i need to consider other options


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 13, 2012)

powermaster said:


> OK I have 100mg/ML jugs of npp and tpp. Is this pined eod  or mwf  ?  So let's say I do  600 tpp  and 400 npp  would that be split mwf or eod? If it mfw a 3 cc syringe would not work. Dont know if that make any since or not. Lol



i would do 500 npp, and 600 tpp thats what im doing my next cycle


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like POB's idea on dosing these compounds. 1gram and 600, respectfully, I believe?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I like POB's idea on dosing these compounds. 1gram and 600, respectfully, I believe?



That's accurate. Probably a bit much for some of these guys.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im running 750mg of TPP MWF injects, and 600mg of NPP MWF injects. I love it, as long as you keep your Prolactin in control with Caber .5mg 2x week (Just like Piro had mentioned) and keeping your estro in control with an AI you can dose either one at whatever you want. Ive heard many say NPP has to be over 500mg to really utilize the compound. Best of luck to ya, never be afraid to ask bro.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's accurate. Probably a bit much for some of these guys.



God damn.  That's almost 6cc a pin lol.  U hit 2 sites a day ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> God damn.  That's almost 6cc a pin lol.  U hit 2 sites a day ?



Umm... That would be per week.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 13, 2012)

POB, thats 1 gm TPP and 600 NPP correct?


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 13, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> If you're in the middle of a cycle stick with that cycle and learn from it



And this is great advice PM.  go the distance on your current cycle, learn and make mistakes and prepare for another run with TPP and NPP after proper PCT and time off.


----------



## powermaster (Nov 13, 2012)

So what would be proper time off. Length of cycle equals length of time off??


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 13, 2012)

General rule is time off = time on (including PCT)..


----------

